
CE Mark - EMC & Norms - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/ce-mark-emc-norms
======
ionela
CE Marking (which includes EMC - Electromagnetic Compatibility) has been
introduced in order to unify the products security features used in CEE
countries. In this article you'll find some EU directive.

